# What are the best electrical gloves



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

rbarch said:


> What are the best electrical gloves to use when dealing with low voltage
> residential wiring. rbarch


*
Electrical Insulating Gloves - Give Your Employees a Hand​*Injuries caused by electrical shock are one of the most severe that workers can experience on the job.
According to the National Safety Council more than 1000 employees are killed and 30,000 injured each year
from electrical shock. Many of these injuries involve the hands since they are the most common source of
contact with an electrical current. Electrical current travels through the body causing damage to internal
organs and possibly resulting in cardiac arrest. Such injuries from electrical shock can prove fatal. The best line
of protection is to use electrical insulating gloves.
It is important to know that electrical shock can result from contact with low voltage (under 600 volts) as well
as high voltage lines (over 600 volts). The effects of this exposure depends on the amount of current (which is
measured in milliamps or amps) flowing through the body, the amount of time it is in the body and the path of
the current. Exposure to 100 milliamps flowing through the body for only 2 seconds can cause death by
electrocution. This is not much current when you consider a hand-held electric drill draws 30 times that
amount. OSHA requires that workers in high and low voltage applications wear electrical insulating gloves and
that all insulating gloves be electrically tested every six months. There are several labs in the United States that
perform this required testing.
Rubber electrical insulating gloves are rated for their particular application. Workers should be trained to select
gloves for the amount of protection needed against the circuits they are working with. For example, a Class 1
glove can be used for up to 7,500 volts AC, a Class 2 up to 17,000 volts AC, etc. It is also important to
understand and recognize regulatory standards when it pertains to electrical safety awareness. These standards
are easily accessed on OSHA's website, www.osha.gov.
Finally, it is imperative that employers have in place an electrical safety program to ensure that all employees
are aware of the potential electrical hazards in their locality. Both qualified and unqualified workers should be​trained in avoiding the dangers of working on or near exposed and energized equipment


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.pmmiintl.com/images/uploads/Electricians_Gloves_Brochure.pdf


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Salisbury makes some quality gloves. Make you sure get the gloves that fit your hand properly(liners and outers)and that they are rated for the maximum voltage you'll be working on.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Salisbury 1158's for the outer glove is my preference.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

rbarch said:


> What are the best electrical gloves to use when dealing with low voltage residential wiring. rbarch


 I think Salisbury pretty much has a monopoly on the rubber insulators in this country. Almost any glove kit you buy is gonna come with Salisbury rubbers.

I'd just get a class 00 glove kit with goatskin protectors. That will give you the best dexterity for up to 500VAC.

-John


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The best ones are the ones that are inspected, maintained, and that you actually use. 

Mine happen to be White Rubber brand, but theyre all the same.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> The best ones are the ones that are inspected, maintained, and that you actually use.


Tru dat, but I need to add properly sized, having the right size glove makes a huge difference. 



MDShunk said:


> Mine happen to be White Rubber brand, but theyre all the same.


Salisbury bought them out too, like Big John said, monopoly.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Zog said:


> Tru dat, but I need to add properly sized, having the right size glove makes a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> Salisbury bought them out too, like Big John said, monopoly.


Yup. I get mine pretty snug. Same with leathers. 

When guys first put on gloves, the complaint is that they "can't work like that". I went through the same thing when I did linework for a short spell. After a while, you're using a #8 bug with nearly the same finesse as you would bare handed. Just takes a spell to get used to.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

A good thing to get is the glove liners and powder. salisbury should sell them. your hands will thank you. my hands sweat so bad in my gloves its disgusting. the liners and powder will help a little


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> A good thing to get is the glove liners and powder. salisbury should sell them. your hands will thank you. my hands sweat so bad in my gloves its disgusting. the liners and powder will help a little


It's incredible how much sweat you can dump out of a pair of rubber gloves.... just from you hands. It's kinda gross, when you think about it.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Since you should never be working live in residential.. Really there is no reason to besides being lazy. Occasionally I'm guilty.. I like those Atlas nitrile coated gloves for general working. Can pick up small stuff and they do a decent job of protecting your hands.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

nitro71 said:


> Since you should never be working live in residential.. Really there is no reason to besides being lazy. Occasionally I'm guilty.. I like those Atlas nitrile coated gloves for general working. Can pick up small stuff and they do a decent job of protecting your hands.


Welp, he hasn't mentioned working live. You need to PPE up just to verify the absence of voltage.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

nitro71 said:


> Since you should never be working live in residential.. Really there is no reason to besides being lazy. Occasionally I'm guilty.. I like those Atlas nitrile coated gloves for general working. Can pick up small stuff and they do a decent job of protecting your hands.


I use them too tie in service drops after i do a service. In MA were allowed to tie in service drops or do our own reconnects if we feel comfortable enough to do it.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> It's incredible how much sweat you can dump out of a pair of rubber gloves.... just from you hands. It's kinda gross, when you think about it.


I can only get a week out of cotton gloves when it's this hot out, they start to smell like gym socks before too long.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Current said:


> I can only get a week out of cotton gloves when it's this hot out, they start to smell like gym socks before too long.


I hardly ever wear gloves for general work, but then again, my hands are petty much all scar tissue by this point in my life.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I hardly ever wear gloves for general work, but then again, my hands are petty much all scar tissue by this point in my life.


Too much spankin it will do that to you...







:ban:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Current said:


> Too much spankin it will do that to you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I waked into that one. 

If I don't have at least a half dozen nicks or cuts on my hands, it usually means I took a week off.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I guess I waked into that one.
> 
> If I don't have at least a half dozen nicks or cuts on my hands, it usually means I took a week off.


My Father used to tell me that I had girlie hands back before I got into the trades and my hands got callused up. Now they feel like leather. But sometimes gloves are essential, even if it's only to keep the grease at bay.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I hardly ever wear gloves for general work, but then again, my hands are petty much all scar tissue by this point in my life.


I like to wear gloves myself as I end up bleeding all over the place if I don't. Then there's the problem of working with mostly low lifes. Do I really want open cuts on my hands while I'm working with Mr. IV drug user, gay electrician who bangs hookers on the weekend for fun and never goes to a doctor?


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Salisbury has a Salcor(they are blue) glove, I believe it is synthetic rubber, that seems not to check/dry rot as fast as rubber and are thinner. 

the key to any glove is have them tested and use them. 

AB Chance is now making gloves but I don't know what class they are making.


----------

